#juju-gui 2013-01-02
<benji> two connections to the Canonical server don't work as well as one there and one here
<frankban> hi hazmat 
<frankban> hazmat: the GUI debug server still tries to load external libraries from yui.yahooapis.com, I am making a card for that. Having https://jujucharms.com is great, but we have a problem: XMLHttpRequest cannot load https://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui-17/json. Origin https://ec2-23-22-109-54.compute-1.amazonaws.com is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin. I think we should allow all origins server side.
<benji> Makyo teknico bac frankban goodspud bcsaller hazmat: call in 3 minutes?
<frankban> benji: ok
<bac> ok
<teknico> benji, yep
<bac> yo benji
<benji> bac: G+ apparently doesn't like me today, one sec
<bac> benji: you called this meeting...
<bac> frankban: will you update LP for bug 1086822
<_mup_> Bug #1086822: charm is very slow to start <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086822 >
<bac> link to branch, etc
<frankban> bac: sure
<hazmat> frankban, hmm
<hazmat> frankban, so the link you gave isn't to a valid charm
<hazmat> ie https://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/alice-irc-1/json
 * hazmat checks the cors access
<hazmat> frankban, it already allows for cors requests afaics
<frankban> hazmat: aha! you are right, that's the link for Juju GUI. It works for other charms. Cool, so, only the debug server problem remains.
<hazmat> frankban, that's not the link for juju gui.. the link for the gui is https://jujucharms.com/~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui/json
<hazmat> the gui charm has never been through the charmers review queue for official inclusion
<frankban> hazmat: that's the link GUI tries to load when you click on the "charms" tab of the Juju GUI service detail page. 
<hazmat> interesting
<hazmat> that's  sounds like a bug with local charms then
<frankban> hazmat: filed bug 1095354
<_mup_> Bug #1095354: When using local charms, the URL used to retrieve charm info is not correct <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095354 >
<frankban> suddenly debug works, no errors, no changes :-/ bac: does your latest merged branch fix something about how the project is built?
<goodspud> Has anybody played with the demo recently? It's a big buggy in places
<teknico> do you mean a bit butty? OHWAIT
<teknico> do we serve sandwiches via http? :-)
<frankban> mi daresti una occhiata veloce a https://codereview.appspot.com/7026046 ?
<frankban> osp
<frankban> oops...
<frankban> could someone please review https://codereview.appspot.com/7026046 ?
<goodspud> teknico, can't go wrong with a bacon and sausage butty
<teknico> goodspud, I don't eat meat, you insensitive clo(u)d ;-P
<teknico> (usually)
<goodspud> teknico: a tofu and asparagus butty then
<goodspud> nom nom nom
<teknico> that's more like it :-)
<teknico> frankban, approved with thanks :-)
<frankban> teknico: :-) cool
<bac> frankban: i made a change at gary's request to project.json for the d3 specification.  perhaps that fixed it?
<bac> goodspud: what do you see that is funny?
<frankban> bac: hum... maybe
<goodspud> bac. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B1IM--9A1RkTbjFTUGwwR0lBeXc/edit
<frankban> bac: could you please check if https://ec2-107-20-78-229.compute-1.amazonaws.com/ works well for you?
<bac> frankban: the front page looks ok.  was slow to load.  anything particular i'm looking for?
<bac> goodspud: where'd that yellow line come from?
<frankban> bac: errors in the Javascript console?
<bac> frankban: i saw some complaints about loading from http for fonts
<goodspud> bac, that is a "pending" relation line that persists if you move either associated service
<frankban> bac: cool, thank you
<BradCrittenden> benji, benji: either of you having slow access to the data center today?
<benji> bac: not that I have noticed.
<benji> bac: I wonder if the inrush of traffic about the phone launch is gumming up the works
<bac> maybe.  plus PR is having an inaugural celebration right now.  maybe all of those phone videos being pushed to FB is clogging our pipe
 * bac -> dogwalk
<benji> bac and hazmat: the login branch is ready for re-review (https://codereview.appspot.com/7007047)
<hazmat> benji, cool, just sent some comments on replies to previous
<benji> hazmat: thanks; looking
<hazmat> benji, i think we should have a talk about this. i feel like there is a misunderstanding here
<benji> hazmat: sure, let me read over your replies and think for a minute and then we'll get together
<hazmat> benji, sounds good.. looking over the latest as well
<hazmat> hmm.. had to go over wip limit .. the reliable test branch wasn't recorded in a lane
<bcsaller> hazmat: I did a review of that but forgot to mention that you listed yeti as a dep but don't use it 
<hazmat> bcsaller, gotcha
#juju-gui 2013-01-03
<frankban> hi benji, could you please take a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/7039049/ ?
<benji> frankban: sure
<frankban> benji: sometimes, while sending, my local termbeamer crashes with this traceback: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1491877/
<frankban> benji: thanks
<benji> hmm
<benji> thanks for the traceback, frankban.  I filed this to track the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/termbeamer/+bug/1095646
<_mup_> Bug #1095646: Occational exception about None instead of sequence <Termbeamer:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095646 >
<frankban> cool benji, thank you
<frankban> benji: thanks for the review
<benji> frankban: my pleasure
<frankban> benji: re FINAL=1 for tests: our Makefile exits with an error if FINAL is not defined and the last version in CHANGES.yaml is not 'unreleased'. see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/Makefile#L73
<benji> frankban: bummer; that is a bug (and should be filed as such)
<frankban> I se three possible solutions: 1) define FINAL or 2) move the tests step before the "change the yaml file", or 3) fix the Makefile
<benji> 1 or 2 are fine in the short term, I would like 3 eventually
<frankban> benji: if you agree, I'd leave FINAL for now, and file a bug like "it must be possible to run tests without defining FINAL when the last release in CHANGES.yaml is not "unreleased"
<benji> +1
<frankban> benji: cool, thanks
<bac> hi Makyo, do you know if bug 1092208 is still valid?  i can't reproduce it but i may be doing something wrong.
<_mup_> Bug #1092208: Pending relation line is not getting events <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092208 >
<Makyo> Checking..
<bac> Makyo: when i draw the line and then move one of the unit i see the pending relation disappear entirely
<Makyo> bac, Happens too fast for me locally to test, whoops.  Trying uistage.
<Makyo> Ditto there..
<bac> Makyo: i think i can now see it on staging when drawing between mysql and wp.  but it is very short-lived as the line quickly turns into a black relation line and does track.  it happens so quickly that i think this bug is no longer valid.
<Makyo> bac, Yeah, that's what I'm seeing as well.  I'll try later today in LXC and see if I can slow things down any.
<bac> Makyo: that card should probably be marked as blocked on your relation extraction from mega, anyway.
<Makyo> bac, True, that is changing quite a bit.
<bac> i'll do that now
<Makyo> benji, frankban goodspud hazmat teknico call now
<bac> goodspud: will you be around later to chat about bug 1091616?
<_mup_> Bug #1091616: Unusual drag/zoom behaviour <regression> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091616 >
<goodspud> bac, apologies. I got wrapped up in a conversation with Luca and Greg, losing track of time
<bac> goodspud: np
<goodspud> bac, happy to talk any time
<bac> goodspud: ok, regular g+?
<hazmat> teknico, frankban so it looks like the browser is ignoring the websocket since its not over https
<frankban> hazmat: do you mean using the gui charm trunk?
<hazmat> frankban, yes
<hazmat> frankban, effectively that means the charm is broken afaics. here's a recent deploy of the charm from today https://91.189.93.123/
<frankban> hazmat: I saw https working, double checking now. So, you expect to see the juju gui service there, right?
<hazmat> frankban, yes, chrome seems to be stripping the connect for the websocket
<frankban> hazmat: that makes sense, I am retrying to deploy the gui
<teknico> it's working here with the encrypted websocket
<teknico> except for one failing test
<hazmat> teknico, right... with your branch merged this will be resolved ... as long as  https triggers wss
<frankban> hazmat: https://ec2-174-129-127-84.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<frankban> hazmat: it seems to work there :-/
<teknico> hazmat, what code loads config.yaml? are values case sensitive? there's a case of True|true and False|false here
<hazmat> frankban, hmmm
<hazmat> frankban, interesting
<hazmat> frankban, aha.. sorry my mistake the issue with the canonistack intsance is the internal ip address leaking
<hazmat> mea culpa
<frankban> hazmat: no worries, so, it's interesting that, for https sites, chrome blocks all the insecure requests, but allows unencrypted websocket connections
 * benji is back from the mechanic's shop.
<teknico> uhm, according to the reference it should not make any difference: http://yaml.org/type/bool.html
<hazmat> frankban, yeah.. that is strange.. we probably do need to track the issue separately for the charm, as it should work with canonistack setups ideally (ie use ip address) even with the tls wss this won't work there without using the ip address for the websocket config
<hazmat> teknico, so its a bit of a mess..
<hazmat> teknico, juju validates and parses them as yaml
<hazmat> teknico, however the config-get without a charm format metadata specification.. will default to python repr(value)
<hazmat> with a charm metadata.yaml value  of format: 2  i think it does do yaml output by default
<hazmat> of course the config-get also takes a --format / json flag 
<hazmat> frankban, thanks for verifying
<frankban> hazmat: in the charm, the ws address is obtained using unit-get public-address
<hazmat> ic
<hazmat> frankban, that seems sane and reasonable and fine to leave as is. i just confirmed the issue was trying to use ec2 provider against openstack.. with the openstack native provider addresses default to using ips instead of dns entries
<frankban> hazmat: ack
<teknico> hazmat, the yaml thing was a false alarm
<teknico> hazmat, all tests using juju-api-agent pass, the failing one uses juju-api-improv
<teknico> hazmat, I wonder if we miss anything in juju-api-improv.conf.template
<hazmat> teknico, which test fails?
<teknico> hazmat, test_staging
<teknico> here's the error: CalledProcessError: Command '['jitsu', 'watch', '--failfast', 'juju-gui', '--state', 'started', '--open-port', '443']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<teknico> I'm doing a deploy with staging: true to see what happens
<teknico> hazmat, WSS branch is finally ready :-) https://codereview.appspot.com/7007045
#juju-gui 2013-01-04
<gary_poster> Hi all.  I don't feel that great, but I'm better than I was, and I'm here.
<bac> hi gary_poster.  sorry you're still feeling bad.
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> doing the fun "deal with 1000+ unread emails" dance now
<goodspud> gary_poster. Welcome back matey.
<gary_poster> thanks goodspud :-)
<goodspud> healthy healing man hugs
<bac> hi bcsaller
 * benji goes to make some much-needed coffee.
<bcsaller> bac: whats up?
<bac> bcsaller: i'm trying to figure out how mouse events on the canvas are handled for pan and zoom wrt bug 1091616.  would you have a moment for a chat?
<_mup_> Bug #1091616: Unusual drag/zoom behaviour <regression> <juju-gui:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091616 >
<bcsaller> bac: I've been looking at that as well, I was calling this a regression, but its a pre-existing issue really. The rect that is pan/zoomable doesn't scale with all the size changes like it should leaving some areas un-accounted for
<bac> bcsaller: can we talk in about 5 minutes?
<bcsaller> bac: yeah, I need a couple minutes as well
<bcsaller> its noisy here now
<bcsaller> bac: let me know when ready
<bac> bcsaller: sorry.  joining g+ now
<frankban> http://www.dashingd3js.com/
<bac> frankban: cool
<gary_poster> yeah, looks good on first skim
<gary_poster> benji and bcsaller, might like to talk with you one on one for more detailed status updates after the call
<benji> gary_poster: k
<bcsaller> sounds good
<gary_poster> thx
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo teknico call in 2 in juju-ui
<gary_poster> arosales, weekly call will probably be very short.  I will ping when we start it in case you want to join
<arosales> gary_poster: ok, thanks. I do have some time to join this week.
<arosales> gary_poster: I hope you are feeling better :-)
<gary_poster> thanks, somewhat arosales 
<arosales> on the mend I hope at least
<gary_poster> arosales, thanks. starting now
<bac> bug 1092208
<_mup_> Bug #1092208: Pending relation line is not getting events <juju-gui:Incomplete> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092208 >
<bac> gary_poster, bcsaller, goodspud: ^^
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hey.  juju-ui is ready when you are, but no rush
<bcsaller> gary_poster: brt
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> hey teknico I don't have time for a full test review but can do a code review of your branch now.  Is that sufficient, given that Francesco and you have already run it through its paces?
<teknico> gary_poster, I would think so, yes, thanks
<gary_poster> cool welcome
<gary_poster> teknico, land as is.  thanks!
 * gary_poster lunches
<teknico> gary_poster, will do
<Makyo>  Going to snag a haircut over lunch, back in a few.
<Makyo> What a terrible idea that was.  oh well/
<hazmat> Makyo, bad haircut ? 
<Makyo> hazmat, good haircut, but the last Friday before school starts again.
 * hazmat is clipper style
<Makyo> Bunch of angry parents.
#juju-gui 2014-01-01
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> howdy huwshimi, good holiday I hope
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, it was good. Yourself?
<rick_h_> yea, just tired. All that family business, kid has the 28th birthday party. I'm ready for the calm of getting back to work :)
<huwshimi> haha
#juju-gui 2014-01-02
<bac> hi frankban -- happy 2014
<frankban> hi bac, thanks, happy new year
<gary_poster> hey frankban.  Happy new year.  Not planning on having our call today unless you want to. :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, benji, same to ya: happy new year, and let me know if you want a call today
<frankban> gary_poster: ok np, happy new year!
 * benji throws confetti
 * benji goes to get the vacuum cleaner.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: happy new year. I think I can remember where I left off ok without the call
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> I like the mail quantity over holiday.  Much more manageable than usual. :-)
<rick_h_> yea, was really quiet
<rick_h_> but I do have a rss backlog of interesting things I need to catch up on. :/
<rick_h_> Stephane's series on lxc containers has had some good nuggets in them 
<rick_h_> http://www.stgraber.org/2013/12/27/lxc-1-0-container-storage/
<gary_poster> bac hey.  happy 2014.  :-) Would you like a call today?
<bac> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gary_poster: we're scheduled at 10ET right?
<gary_poster> bac, yes.  can do it anytime.  canceled everybody else this week. :-)
<bac> gary_poster: oh, well you can cancel mine too, if you want
<gary_poster> bac, if you have something you want to talk about, let's do it!
<bac> nah, not really.
<gary_poster> ok cool.  let's catch up next week then
<gary_poster> bac, you already have someone looking at you charmworld branch?
<gary_poster> +r
<bac> gary_poster: i don't think it is being reviewed yet.  was going to ask benji.  in the meanwhile i need to do a quick branch on the charmworld charm as they have to land together.
<gary_poster> ah ok. sounds good
<hatch> goooooood morning
<frankban> hatch: morning, and happy new year
<hatch> and a happy new year to you too!
<hatch> now....what do we do here again?
<hatch> :P
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/44750044 (quickstart env forms). Anyone available?
<gary_poster> hey hatch :-)
<gary_poster> frankban I can take one
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks!
<benji> frankban: I'll take the other review.
<frankban> cool thanks benji
<benji> np
 * frankban lunches
<hatch> hey gary_poster, ready for an awesome 2014??
<gary_poster> sounds good hatch :-)
<hatch> oh gary_poster do you remember how I was complaining about the battery life on this mbp? Turns out it was Chrome, i get over 2H more battery life if I browse using Safari :-O
<gary_poster> hatch, wow!  that's another compelling argument for supporting safari :-)
<hatch> haha, well at least until Chrome fixes whatever is causing the issue :D
<gary_poster> I assume it's integration into Mavericks specific technologies, like power nap and so on
<hatch> yeah that was my guess as well
<bac> benji: could you review this charmworld branch (move 'queue' to worker) when you get a chance?  https://codereview.appspot.com/45440043/
<benji> bac: sure
<benji> it'll be a minute, I'm working on another review now
<gary_poster> frankban, have qa notes.  now moving to review
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, reading
<hatch> over the break I switched to a new sublime text theme https://github.com/kkga/spacegray looks pretty good I think
<gary_poster> Somewhat relatedly, if anyone is interested in exploring a text pairing tool along with me that supports simultaneous use of vim, emacs and sublime text, let me know. :-)  IOW, you can pair with someone using your preferred editor, both with write access, with small-to-unnoticeable lag, while having a hangout for video/audio.
<gary_poster> Linux sublime text needs a bit of massaging
<gary_poster> but help text exists
<hatch> this sounds like spam
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> lol
 * hatch is skeptical of things that are too good to be true!
<gary_poster> https://floobits.com/
<hatch> I feel like I've seen this before?
<gary_poster> I have a GUI  project I set up
<hatch> hmmm
<gary_poster> I mentioned it briefly before break
<gary_poster> but had not yet gotten it working on lunx/sublime text
<hatch> yeah looks cool
<hatch> but yeah I can give it a go
<hatch> after the standup?
<rick_h_> python jujugui folks, make sure to keep an eye on this. I'm not sure when we'll see it, but a couple of those might cause head scratching down the road. http://www.pip-installer.org/en/latest/news.html
<gary_poster> huh. ack, thx
<bac> wow
<hatch> rick_h_ api breaking point release? *facepalm*
<rick_h_> hatch: well, it's OSS, 1.5 is a major release :) it's the 1.5.1 that'll be minor
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: I don't see YUI makeing YUI4 because they changed the api around the Router
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> touche 
<hatch> they just leave every module as 'beta' 
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> but I'll need to test out the whole 'unverified' install stuff at some point. I wonder how that'll effect things like local/custom packages
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/guides/ look all them betas
<rick_h_> well their CEO came from Google 
<rick_h_> hah!
<hatch> rofl
<rick_h_> benji: have time for a chat this morning please?
<benji> rick_h_: sure, let me finish this real quick and I'll ping you
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<benji> rick_h_: whenever you're ready: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiqbh3shjovptu770fbg6mc?hl=en
<gary_poster> frankban, also LGTM, with comments
<frankban> gary_poster, benji: thanks for your reviews
<benji> my pleasure
<rick_h_> hatch: sometime can we setup time to negotiate a closing to the doc update pull request you've got out there still?
<hatch> oh yeah I forgot about that
<hatch> jujugui call in 5
<hatch> 4
<hatch> ish
<gary_poster> bah thank you :-)
<hatch> haha np I also forgot
 * benji re-enables his call reminder on his phone.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<bac> benji: i know you've been a review bot today, but if you could look at my charmworld-charm review when you get a chance...  couldn't get it on RV but lp MP is linked in the card.
<bac> rick_h_: can you stay on the call for 1 minute re: QA assessment in juju-gui?
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<bac> jujugui: small chance i'll ask for monday off (vacation) as it is a big holiday here.  depends on if we get invited to do anything.
<gary_poster> :-) k
 * bac -> lunches
<gary_poster> hey hazmat, happy 2014.  Any news for London sprint?  Anything new hatch or Makyo should know?
<rick_h_> Makyo: are you and bac getting your pre-holiday pull request into order? Just a heads up that it had some left over qa bits in looking
<Makyo> rick_h_, re vagrant?
 * rick_h_ plays 'old pull request stabber'
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr
<Makyo> rick_h_, yes, after the sub relations
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool thanks
<Makyo> I'd like that for london, personally, even if it's not landed and I just make my own vagrant there.
<rick_h_> Makyo: yea, just doing post-holiday house cleaning
<Makyo> Cool, thanks.
<hatch> jujugui you can do diffs in github by doing https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/compare/juju:develop...hatched:relation-unit-errors?expand=1 (of course replacing the specific components with the ones you want to compare
<rick_h_> hatch: click the edit link in the upper right and you can diff anything 
<hatch> right, this was more of a 'type this url to diff' sort of thing :)
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: it's just creating a custom pull request. The edit UI provides a list of forks/branches/etc to choose from
<hatch> right
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/43 plz and thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> it's got some d3ness 
<hatch> sorry ;)
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<hatch> s/some/lots of
<hatch> I wish github tabs worked with pushstate, 
<rick_h_> hatch: feedback and comments added. I also manually triggered a retest so that we can get a nice state from that
<rick_h_> hatch: it failed due to the bug I was working on in the CI stuff
<hatch> ok cool - I've been trying to reply as the emails come in :)
<hatch> I'll look again
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, yea I haven't decided if i like the 'as you go' or 'give me a few min' workflow on that yet
<rick_h_> sometimes things come up later that effect earlier comments/notes
<hatch> yeah I agree
<hatch> I wish there could be a 'submit' like in reitveld
<rick_h_> the test run will take 20min, so more a 'heads up'
<rick_h_> hatch: but ok, I'm done commenting for now. let me know when you're caught up and want to chat
<hatch> rick_h_ I'd like to do the test scaffold (see comments) as a follow-up if possible
<hatch> rick_h_ sorry about the convention - ;)
<hatch> has anyone seen http://bitnami.com/ before? Looks kind of like supercharged charms
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, the thing there is it's single apps. I'd call it supercharged sourceforge hosted apps tbh
<hatch> rick_h_ so I just updated the PR, can I add :shipit: now and it'll start after the CI goes green? Or will it just ignore whatever happens and start?
<hatch> ahh that's a much better parallel 
<rick_h_> hatch: it'll just go and try to -merge 
<rick_h_> hatch: I'd wait the last 1min to get a green imo, but whatever
<hatch> ok so as far as 'procedure' goes, we should always wait for green before :shipit: ?
<rick_h_> yes, because otherwise you'll just be restarting a 20min wait to clear the -merge job for someone else only to find you missed a lint
<rick_h_> hatch: no sense blocking up both lanes because you typod, broke docs, etc
<hatch> haha oh man that would suck
<rick_h_> so yes, 'procedure' is no :shipit: until the green light from jenkins
<rick_h_> thuogh there's no enforcement currently
<hatch> would be cool if it would wait
<hatch> ya know - because I'm sure you have nothing else to do :P
<rick_h_> lots would be cool, iterative dev/setup ftw
<rick_h_> patches welcomed :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> "PR's accepted" <translate> "Do it yourself"
<rick_h_> jujugui going to spend some lunch time shoveling snow. afk for a few. 
<gary_poster> ack
<hatch> enjoy
<hatch> we had a mini blizzard here over the break, ended up with 1 ft of snow in my driveway bleh
<hatch> took me forever to shovel
<bac> thanks for the review and bug catch benji
<gary_poster> Oh, hatch, thought of you yesterday because I read a cartoon (Binky the Space Cat) that my kids recommended to me from an author that I discovered lived in Saskatoon.  That explained why the cat had a lot of snow gear for venturing outdoors. :-)
<benji> bac: my pleasure
<hatch> haha wow Saskatoon is everywhere lol
<gary_poster> huh.  mouse is weirdly broken
<gary_poster> can't click anything or escape one of my two monitors
<gary_poster> keyboard works fine though
<hatch> rick_h_ when you get back can you see if you have seen this bug before? http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/51/console
<rick_h_> hatch: lookihng
<rick_h_> hatch: saucelabs timeout. look at the screenshot, the test server was not running
<rick_h_> the link in the console will take you to the sauce video/screenshots
<rick_h_> looking now as to why it did not start
<hatch> ohh right
<rick_h_> hatch: so not seeing why it wasn't running. Only thing to do atm is to remove the "Status: merge request accepted" comment and it'll re-run
<hatch> ok trying again
<rick_h_> hatch: when it gets to the CI, please track it and try to hit the url manually
<rick_h_> hatch: see if it's on the wrong port maybe? while the makefile says to run on 8888, the jenkins job is overriding to 8889
<rick_h_> if it does it again let me know and I'll block out some time to ssh into the machine and see if I can trace things on there directly
<hatch> ok sounds good I'll keep an eye on it
<rick_h_> hatch: coolio, follow what went wrong? at least the debugging steps? 
<rick_h_> I want to make sure others know how hit works and such
<hatch> yup, man I much prefered the odl sauce labs ui
<hatch> old*
<rick_h_> coolio
<hatch> rick_h_ I missed trying to connect to it but it does look like there is an issue there
<hatch> trying to connect to the wrong port
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, can you connect to either port?
<rick_h_> 8888 or 8889?
<hatch> negative
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, ok. /me goes into test things. Worked on my branch a minute ago grumble grumble
<hatch> I can't really see that it would be anything in my branch causing the issue either
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, it could be something else. Azure  angry at us or maybe my branch landed but broke things. I'm looking
<hatch> blame Azure
<hatch> it's an easy scapegoat
<hatch> lemme know if you need anything from me
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<gary_poster> "fatal: 'develop' does not point to a commit": eek?
<hatch> gary_poster command?
<gary_poster> (from taking a glance at http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui-merge/53/console)
<gary_poster> its command was git merge develop
<rick_h_> gary_poster: that's my fault
<rick_h_> just testing something
<gary_poster> oh ok cool
<hatch> ohh sorry I thought you were seeing that locally :)
<rick_h_> everyone look away for a few :)
<gary_poster> heh ok
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, they're running now. This is due to a known issue and there's a card on the board for it. Leaving this cowboy fix for now and raising the priority on the card
<rick_h_> or there was a card...adding/etc
<bac> rick_h_: i just did your review.  the browser tab got lost.
<rick_h_> bac: I self reviewed it in the end. I wanted to get it landed to unblock other landings and such
<hatch> rick_h_ ok cool thanks
<rick_h_> bac: will check it out for notes to follow up on. 
<rick_h_> hatch: basically, you had an outdated branch. It was missing key makefile updates and thus it failed to run tests properly
<rick_h_> hatch: also, --autosquash :P
<hatch> ohh well shoot I could have merged trunk in
<hatch> heh
<hatch> my commits were logical :)
<rick_h_> hatch: well, I need to get it setup. My main concern is what happens when pull fails/conflicts and how does that leave things for the next landing
<hatch> ahh
<rick_h_> which is why it's not done yet. I've got to figure out how to intentionally break/unbreak in some of those use cases
<rick_h_> hatch: but this should finish/land/unblock you for now. Sorry for the trouble. 
<hatch> YEAH!
<hatch> ok cool np :D
<hatch> Makyo hey your in CO right?
<Makyo> Yep.
<rick_h_> hatch: landed
<hatch> Makyo so is everyone stoned there now? I heard the pot store opening day was this week?
<hatch> rick_h_ cool thanks
<hatch> so any further branches should be ok?
<hatch> as long as they are from the updated trunk
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> rick_h_ chat about the hacking docs changes?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure thing
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjqvj0bniq6ubgc0mkl8it0?hl=en
<Makyo> hatch, yesterday. http://i.imgur.com/atT2JmF.jpg
<hatch> haha wow!
<bac> hey benji are you going to have time to look at that charmworld charm review?
<benji> bac: I didn't realize I was reviewing it.  Give me a link and I'll look now.
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/charmworld/remove-queue-cronjob/+merge/200310
<bac> benji: i pinged you (or meant to) before lunch.
<benji> bac: ah, you did, but I was aparently at lunch then
<benji> bac and rick_h_: I have a small charmworld branch up for review that will fix the bug that bit Jorge's bundle: https://codereview.appspot.com/47210043
<bac> benji: i'll look
<bac> benji: done
<benji> bac: thanks, your branch looks good too
<bac> cool.  will land the charm shortly then the charmworld branch
<bac> gary_poster, rick_h_: testing juju-gui with staging for charm QA data disply shows that the gui gets the data from staging just fine.  there is one problem where a QA title has html in it.  not rendered as a link.
<bac> gary_poster, rick_h_: i think the right thing to do is change the text in charmworld.
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> bac: awesome
<rick_h_> glad that worked out ok
<hatch> I"m gona grab some lunch
<hatch> bbl
<rick_h_> for you hatch http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/01/02/react-chrome-developer-tools.html
<rick_h_> kill that battery for a good cause
<hatch> haha cool
<hatch> I still use chrome
 * bac back from vet
<gary_poster> night all
<hatch> night!
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2014-01-03
<rick_h_> I think hatch sent us his weather. -21C 'feels like -29C (-7/-21 for us normal folks) brrrrrr
 * rick_h_ goes to find the office space heater
<benji> rick_h_: and I though I was cold at 17F
<benji> frankban: while gardening browser tabs I realized I forgot to answer your question about console colors; the 16 "basic" colors that all consoles can do are not standardized and vary quite a bit (those are the ones it looks like we're using for quickstart)
<benji> (the non-basic 16 colors in the 256 color xterm extension are standardized)
<frankban> benji: ack. They look different in xterm indeed
<rick_h_> benji: heh, you've beat our high for the day
<benji> rick_h_: :)
<rick_h_> benji: on monday they predict a lovely high of 3 for us yay!
<benji> heh
<rick_h_> I <3 colorama for console colors. Worked well when I used it once, but didn't test it out in a bunch of terminals. 
<frankban> rick_h_: "-21C feeling like -29C" sounds like "I am dead but I feel more dead" to me ;-)
<frankban> benji: I followed this table: http://excess.org/urwid/docs/manual/displayattributes.html#foreground-and-background-settings . so is this a tradeoff between standardization and support?
<benji> frankban: for what we're doing I would stick to the 16 standard colors and just be sure to pick colors that work well together.  I'd be expecially careful about unusual or low-contrast fg/bg combinations as they are the most likely to have issues
<frankban> benji: agreed, thank you
<rick_h_> frankban: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/colorama/0.2.7 just in case it's useful
<frankban> rick_h_: cool thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: morning, replied to your great QA comments, and pushed some changes. would you like to take a look? if you can't, no problem
<gary_poster> hey frankban, yes, planning to.  Ubuntu's mouse handling fell over for me again so I had to restart, and then I took some time off to switch from xchat to Konversation :-)  will look in just one more minute or two
<frankban> gary_poster: great thanks. curious about konversation: is it better?
<gary_poster> frankban: the main thing I wanted was the ability to ctrl-z to undo.  I would write a message in xchat and then unintentionally type over some large chunk of it and be unable to get it back.  Konversation gives me ctrl-z undo in the message
<frankban> gary_poster: ic
<gary_poster> frankban: qa looks great.  replied to rv
<frankban> gary_poster: thank you!
<bac> rick_h_, benji: quick charmworld QA question review, please.  https://codereview.appspot.com/47490043
<benji> bac: on it
 * bac just heard gillam explaining the Darth Vader doll we have for our nephew to the housekeeper.  she's never heard of Star Wars.  "Muy feo, muy feo."
<hatch_> <translation> "it's choking me, it's choking me!"
<hatch> really which that person would stop hopping on my username
<hatch> wish*
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for a quick review + QA of https://codereview.appspot.com/47350044 (quickstart tab navigation in forms)? thank you
<bac> frankban: sure
<frankban> bac: thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ lol even on my monitor your screenshot is huge haha
<hatch> you must keep that thing 2" from your nose ;)
<bac> frankban: doing QA, while editing an environment, i cannot use tab / shift-tab to move between the action "buttons" save/cancel/restore.  i can move between them with arrow keys.  is that expected?
<frankban> bac: yes, that's the only downside of that implementation
<bac> frankban: ok
<bac> frankban: done
<frankban> bac: thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: updated the quickstart lane so that the release blockers are hight priority
<gary_poster> perfect thanks frankban
<benji> git is too much gun for what I want to do with VC
<bac> benji: any progress on the review of my super complicated branch?
<benji> bac: now that I decided to delete my gui checkout and rebuild it so git would stop doing things I don't understand... yes!
<bac> benji: ever forced to use ClearCase?  now *that* was an intrusive vcs.
<bac> "don't mind me while i take over your file system..."
<benji> heh, nope I've avoided that one
<benji> bac: I can't get the new QA questions to show up.  I'm just getting the "Work Needed Link" question and when I run "bin/migrations upgrade" I get "charmworld.migrations.migrate.MissingExodusIndex: Exodus index "charms_pending_019" does not exist."
<rick_h_> benji: that's the bug I filed that you can't do an upgrade from a clean db currently
<bac> benji: i had to hack it by removing the current version and running
<bac> bin/migrations prepare-upgrade -i
<bac> then bin/migrations upgrade
<bac> benji: specifically, 'mongo juju' and 'db.migration_version.remove()'
<bac> i should've added a note
<bac> it would be nice if you could do 'prepare-upgrade -i --force' to prevent the short-circuit if the db is already versioned
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<benji> bac: looks good, QA is good
<bac> benji: thanks
<Makyo> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> thank you :-)
<Makyo> :)
<bac> benji: could you use the magic four letters in the review so it'll turn green?
<Makyo> jujugui? :(
<benji> bac: oh, sure
<Makyo> Wrong room.
<hatch> hey rick_h_ how did you bold that text in the chat?
<rick_h_> *bold*
<hatch> oh haha
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I also marked high the card for the charm change for git branches as the second requirement to close up CI shop
<rick_h_> gary_poster: fyi, missed that in the quick glance at the call
<gary_poster> rick_h_: agreed, thank you
<rick_h_> jujugui I'm pm'd everyone their jenkins password, username is irc nick per the call. Please test it out and let me know if you hit any issues. 
<rick_h_> and feel free to change/etc once you login
<rick_h_> please let me know if you mess with the job configs as we don't have the backups yet :)
 * hatch couldn't figure out why his juju testing box wouldn't let him ssh into it
 * hatch realized it would help if it was powered on
<hatch> *facepalm*
<rick_h_> "did you turn it off and on again?"
<hatch> I clearly forgot the second part of that 
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oo new juju agent state
<hatch> 'down'
<hatch> 1.17 has some definite updates
<rick_h_> bac: up for a doc review? I need someone with good engrish and that might bring up good questions. Feel free to punt and I'll ask around. https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/44/
<bac> rick_h_: sure, i engrish good
<bac> rick_h_: and i really need to read these docs!
<hatch> anyone else having issues hitting the YUI cdn?
<rick_h_> hatch: not here, seed file from cdn works peachy
<rick_h_> http://yui.yahooapis.com/3.14.1/build/yui/yui-min.js
<hatch> well poop
<hatch> internets must be broken here
<rick_h_> hatch: too cold for a cdn to work out there
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> actually my vm has no interent at all
<hatch> *ohsigh*
<rick_h_> that would seem problematic 
<hatch> that it does
<hatch> I really wish I could just run Ubuntu on metal on this thing
<hatch> here's hoping for 14.10 :)
<rick_h_> I'm not even going to go there
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: try it out, running 14.04 here :)
<hatch>  14.04 apparently still doesn't have high dpi support
<hatch> oh wait
<hatch> you're using a high dpi screen
<hatch> is it blurry?
<rick_h_> desktop is at least, thought I've not gotten my local juju up and running again yet
<rick_h_> :) no, but I'm special
<hatch> haha are you running any specialness to get it to not be blurry?
<rick_h_> it's very nice and clea, no type hinting, antialiasing
<rick_h_> I run a tiling window manager and the only gui app currently running is chrome :)
<hatch> ohh right
<rick_h_> just bumpted my fonts in vim and .Xdefaults to 14pt
<hatch> you should switch into unity for me
<rick_h_> wheeee
<rick_h_> hmm, I can do that. sec, let me log out/in. What's blurry?
<hatch> 14pt? That must be sacralige to you
<rick_h_> the dash and such? or something else?
<hatch> fonts, icons, everything
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> sec
<hatch> """./test-server.sh: line 15: PORT: command not found""" interesting
<hatch> I haven't seen that before
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that's my doing. 
<rick_h_> hatch: I need to fix that, it 'works' but it's extra output. 
<hatch> yeah it's working I just hadn't noticed it before...cool np
<rick_h_> hatch: so things are crashy for me, but I think that's my X config hacks to get things working. Blurry...meh. Seems like it's not as nice, but could just be font settings http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, but cell phone pics handheld is all I could think to do for showing you how it looks
<hatch> heh np, maybe I'll give it a go in a VM when i get some free time, 13.10 looks pretty bad in a vm on the 'retina' screen so maybe they tweaked some things in 14.04 to make it nicer
<Makyo> Maybe not.
<bac> rick_h_: wow, i really hate that individual comments in github are sent out separately.
<rick_h_> bac: yea :/
<rick_h_> bac: sorry, I wanted to hit each to make sure I got eaach one
<rick_h_> I'll hold back on that now that you mention the hate
<bac> shocking to see that you've already made most of the changes before i did the review!
<rick_h_> bac: yes, that's another thing we've been debating/working through
<rick_h_> due to the number of emails I wanted to start so I could possibly land it before EOD
<rick_h_> I got greedy
<bac> and we thought LP was spammy/chatty
<rick_h_> hah
<bac> rick_h_: very nice doc, btw.  hope i wasn't too nit-picky.
<rick_h_> bac: I appreciate it all. It's why I asked you in particular to look at them
<bac> hey hatch i just got followed by a female welder in saskatoon on G+.  she might be one of your neighbors!
<rick_h_> bac: so feel a bit more warm/fuzzy on how things work then? 
<bac> rick_h_: what do you mean?
<rick_h_> bac| rick_h_: and i really need to read these docs!
<rick_h_> are there any lingering questions you had hoped to have answered then?
<hatch> bac haha oh yeah?
<hatch> linky?
<bac> rick_h_: nope
<rick_h_> bac: ok cool, thanks again for going through all that. 
<hatch> hehehe http://xkcd.com/1312/
<Makyo> Yay, got it! Can now just vagrant up and work!
<Makyo> :T
<gary_poster> Yay Makyo :-)
<hatch> Makyo that's awesome
<hatch> my setup right now is to fire up the vm in parallels and then type 'mountvm && sshvm' into the terminal :) 
<gary_poster> bac, floobits definitely alpha/beta, but... try joining garyposter/gui-process?
<bac> gary_poster: i haven't gotten my emacs right yet
<gary_poster> bac oh ok cool.  lemme know
<bac> gary_poster: they suggest you install using thing A but it depends on thing B and then i gave up
<bac> gary_poster: and i tried creating an organization but that seems to have failed
<gary_poster> bac it worked
<gary_poster> the organization did
<bac> gary_poster: plus i'm busy setting staging on fire right now
<gary_poster> I had another one too
<bac> gary_poster: oh did it?  well it didn't make me a member...
<gary_poster> oh you go light that thing up then
<bac> gary_poster: so maybe you can invite me back to my own group
<gary_poster> you are a member
<gary_poster> https://floobits.com/org/jujugui/members
<gary_poster> bac can you see https://floobits.com/org/jujugui/edit ?
<hazmat> guy on the home page almost looks like free from the landscape team
<gary_poster> bac alternatively we can use mine https://floobits.com/org/juju-gui/edit
<bac> hazmat: the upsidedown guy?
<bac> the other guy looks stevea-ish
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah somewhat to both
<bac> and all bjorns look alike
<bac> ok, not really
<hazmat> bac, https://plus.google.com/100676251616734338806/posts
<hatch> very cool https://github.com/omphalos/earhorn demo http://omphalos.github.io/earhorn/index.html#iframe=examples/mouse.html
<bac> hazmat: yeah, i know free
<hazmat> hmm.. not sure about stevea ref, but the site looks pretty cool
<gary_poster> funky hatch
<bac> gary_poster: the qa assessment on staging now renders properly in the juju gui.  so charmworld is ready to land once we get past this blasted weekend.
<gary_poster> yay bac, thank you
<Makyo> Man, xchat keeps stealing focus.
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like flowbie really prefers i use emacs24.  :(
<gary_poster> bac you are using 23?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah
<gary_poster> bac, oh.  get with the times, man!  :-)  but that does kind of put a damper on things
<bac> gary_poster: installing 24 now
<gary_poster> :-) k
<hatch> woah we have emacs users?
<hatch> how did I not know that!
<gary_poster> bah
<hatch> I have this on my wall http://xkcd.com/378/ hehe
<bac> gary_poster: ok, so i'm using your workspace and editing a file.  now what?
<gary_poster> bac, which file?
<hatch> write him a poem
<hatch> kehehe
<bac> browser.js i think
<bac> and i'm in a hangout
<bac> this pair programming is fun!
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> i thought it would've invited you to the hangout.  guess i have to do it manually
<bac> gary_poster: i got the hangout invites but only on my phone and tablet.  you got an url?
<gary_poster> bac https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpimgb6rim8k849kop3q0feo
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/45 (no qa, just tests)
<Makyo> jujugui someone willing to test vagrant? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/41
<hatch> Makyo sure
<hatch> if you review mine :P
<Makyo> Thanks
<hatch> tradezies
<hatch> it'll take me a bit as I don't have VB or Vagrant :)
<Makyo> NP, will look at yours
<hatch> Makyo oh wait I am getting a CI failure
<hatch> checking....
<hatch> I'll still do the vagrant test if noone takes it before I finish resolving this
<rick_h_> hatch: heading out to get the boy from day care. I'll check in later tonight if there's something to this CI update, but it looks like normal failing tests
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah this looks like something in my branch
<hatch> odd, I ran the suite before pushing
<hatch> oh 
<hatch> it fails when not under .only
<hatch> w t f
<hatch> ╯□）╯︵-┻━┻
<hatch> Makyo ok it should be fixed
<hatch> now to vagrant
<hatch> bac gary_poster hows the pair programming?
<gary_poster> hatch worked great
<gary_poster> going to encourage team to join
<gary_poster> a bit clunky to get started
<gary_poster> but after that was good
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> I cant' wait
<hatch> Makyo looks like about 10-15min until the image is done for vagrant
<Makyo> hatch, the first time.
<Makyo> You can then do vagrant down; don't have to destroy.
<hatch> yeah, I was just giving a status update
<hatch> haha oh man would it suck if it needed to do that every time
<Makyo> My day :T
<Makyo> But thankfully, once you have the box image, it's closer to 5min.
<hatch> TIL: you can swipe away growl notifications
<hatch> Ubuntu does so many things better than OSX
<hatch> UbuntuBook Pro
<hatch> one day ;)
<hatch_> umm
<hatch_> wow
<hatch_> I guess mac's have a grey screen of death
<hatch_> it was probably Makyo's vagrant script fault
<hatch> Makyo do you halt or suspend usually?
<Makyo> Halt.
<Makyo> Suspend if I were going to pack up for the night and suspend my computer.
<hatch> it's installing the npm deps right now
<hatch> internet is going slow
<hatch> but I'm pretty confident that it's all good
<Makyo> Yeah, the thing to check for is make test-debug crashing 2/3 of the way through
<Makyo> If nothing else, it works for me, so I'll be good on the sprint.
<Makyo> Just won't check it in.
<hatch> so workflow wise do you do your git flow stuff from inside the vagrant machine or outside of it?
<hatch> I'm not familiar with vagrant
<hatch> it looks like /vagrant is the same as the source folder
<Makyo> Outside.
<Makyo> Only using the vagrant for running any  make targets.
<Makyo> All editing/git/etc. takes place on the host.
<gary_poster> oh, that's nice
<hatch> and is it true that the /vagrant is the source folder?
<Makyo> Yes, sorry.
<hatch> make devel and make test-debug A-OK
<Makyo> \o/
<rick_h_> hatch: so all is well?
<Makyo> Thanks hatch 
<hatch> rick_h_ with vagrant or the ci?
<hatch> Makyo np
<rick_h_> hatch: CI, I want to do a CI victory dance
<hatch> oh haha yeah it's all good, the issue was with our test suite, it should have failed when being run locally
<hatch> tbh, I don't know how it ran in previous tests lol
<rick_h_> hatch: ok coolio, /me does my danced
<gary_poster> danced is a daemon?
<rick_h_> compile my own vim, man gary_poster REALLY wants to use this tool :P
<rick_h_> bah, I'm trying to get back to using the kenisis
<hatch> Makyo do you know where the vagrant files are? I just want to see how much HD space it's using
<rick_h_> my typing is suffering during the transition back
<Makyo> .vagrant
<Makyo> Plus wherever it keeps the box templates
<Makyo> Which will vary by system.
<gary_poster> rick_h_: heh, I wanted to see what the reaction was, actually :-)  If that's a non-starter then there goes the idea
<rick_h_> but back to single monitor, ergo keyboard, etc. Hopefully it's all good for me. Like techie vitamins
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I didn't look closely beyond the email. If it's useful then cool. I'm not against compiling
<hatch> famous last words
 * gary_poster actually snorted
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but currently can't say I've paired enough to make it worth a ton of work, which I understand this is to help :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_: we should be pairing more IMO :-)
<gary_poster> tools help
<hatch> haha
<hatch> yeah I actually enjoy pairing 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: understood, will try to peek at it over the weekend perhaps. /me did compile vim once a while ago but been a while
<gary_poster> rick_h_: heh, cool.  broadly agree that I don't want us to spend too much time on it
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ you can also step into the modern world and start using sublime
<hatch> it has a vim mode :P
<hatch> as much as I hate supporting the author it's a darn good product :)
<gary_poster> sublime 3's vim mode is supposedly significantly improved AIUI
<gary_poster> I think you will take vim out of benji's cold dead hands
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> don't know how strongly rick_h_ feels about it comparison
<hatch> he doesn't even use a real GUI
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> Makyo it puts the box images in ~/.vagrant.d and it's ~393M from your install
<hatch> so that's pretty reasonable considering the size of my real vm
<Makyo> Ah, cool.
<Makyo> Yeah, for sure.
 * Makyo dogwalk
<rick_h_> hatch: vim or die
<rick_h_> hatch: nice short summary :)
<gary_poster> lol
<rick_h_> It took me a lot of pain and years of getting used to it and I can't stand tabs, wasted chrome space, or waiting for my editor. :)
<rick_h_> I find the farther back in time I go, the nicer dev gets, so long as it's on a giant pretty high res screen with pretty fonts :)
<gary_poster> heh, +1 on pretty fonts.  I couldn't stand emacs when I tried it a few years back because of the font situation.  That was better during my last emacs fling
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> yea, after I got good at vim I wanted to give emacs a real try
<rick_h_> but lack of TTF had me running on day 2
<hatch> lack of TTF?
<hatch> and it's a TEXT editor?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> true type font support
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> someone is writing an editor in Go
<hatch> will be interesting if it gets off the ground
 * gary_poster has bad golang attitude
<gary_poster> if they get generics maybe I'll be willing to try reducing the grump a bit
<hatch> Bleh
 * gary_poster running
<gary_poster> have a great weekend!
<hatch> have a good one!
#juju-gui 2014-01-05
<hatch> hey hazmat  you around?
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch_> hey huwshimi 
<hatch_> how you doing?
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey, good thanks. Yourself? Enjoying Europe?
<hazmat> morning
<hatch> huwshimi so far so good
<hatch> hey hazmat any idea on the start time?
<hazmat> hatch, wiki page says 9am
<hatch> ohh ok cool
<hatch> I had a nap, big mistake
<hatch> lol
<hazmat> hatch, yeah.. i almost fell asleep around 6, rallied and went back out.. 
<hazmat> looks like just about everyone was checked in as of 7 minus william and one cisco guy
<hatch> ahh cool good to hear
<hatch> yeah I pretty much passed out about 5:30 to 7:30 
<rick_h_> hatch: you're missing all the fun
<hatch> oh? Where?
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/PZza5atczqo
<rick_h_> hatch: the dirt roads have been fun places to play
<hatch> haha nice
<hatch> shoveling is good exercise 
<rick_h_> heh, yea. Well it's not bad on a good 4-5" day
<rick_h_> after 9 of them and going out three times and it still coming down I think I'm pretty good
<hatch> haha yes it does get tiresome
<hatch> wb huwshimi, still crappy internet?
<hatch> rick_h_ I had no idea you guys got that much snow
<rick_h_> hatch: well every couple of years we get a good foot of fun
<rick_h_> hatch: normally it's just a few inches at a time
<hatch> ahh yeah I can almost no longer throw the snow over the side of my driveway anymore
<hatch> but that's just a yearly thing heh
<rick_h_> yea, getting tough today. I'm not looking forward until tomorrow. 
<hatch> so does the city have the infrasructure to deal with the snow?
<rick_h_> yea, almost. A lot will be closed due to the foot
<rick_h_> schools are already closed
<rick_h_> usually because the standard is if a school bus can get kids off the dirt roads
<hatch> ohhh yeah
<rick_h_> and the dirt roads are a 4x4 only area right now
<hatch> It was snowing really bad in Ottawa before we took off, you should see the huge plow/brush things they have to clean the runways
<hatch> they say that one can do a full runway in 20mins
<hatch> and they were running 3 haha
<rick_h_> nice
<rick_h_> my neighbor has one of those 24+" two stage monster throwers
<hatch> they looked like this http://stuckattheairport.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Denver_B_Denver-Airportsnowremovalequipment-500x333.jpg
<hatch> lol!
<rick_h_> I shovel for a few hours and he does 4 passes on his driveway
<hatch> haha he doesn't help? :P
<rick_h_> nice, now that'll move some snow
<rick_h_> oh he offers, but I tend to get out early/often before he comes out
<rick_h_> when shoveling I find more passes == better
<rick_h_> while he waits for it all to be done and then lets the beastly machine do the work at once
<hatch> haha yes, smaller chunks makes it easier on the back
<hatch> a guy on our street has a blower and does the sidewalks, but odly enough he turns around halfway down my sidewalk lol
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> you need to send cookies
<hatch> haha, well my house is a good 6 from his
<hatch> but it's odd that he does half
<hatch> every-time
<huwshimi> hatch: I guess so. Dunno what's going on.
<hatch> :) hows that carousel thingy comin?
<huwshimi> hatch: It works, just need to fix bugs and write tests.
<hatch> coolio
<hatch> you should get it up for others to take a peek
<hatch> rick_h_ http://saved.io/login.php?bkm=&list= maybe a new feature for bookie? :)
#juju-gui 2015-01-04
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<rick_h_> how goes?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey Rick, good thanks, how are you going?
#juju-gui 2016-01-04
<stokachu> rick_h_, is there a way to query the api for something liek https://jujucharms.com/big-data
<stokachu> i want to pull those available bundles 
<rick_h_> stokachu: no, those are hand curated pages and not api driven. 
<stokachu> rick_h_, ah ok
<rick_h_> stokachu: we call them 'topic pages' kind of like CMS content in the storefront site
<stokachu> gotcha
<stokachu> so when i do a `charm info hdp-hadoop` i dont see `hdp-core-batch-processing` as being listed in the bundles-containing field
<stokachu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14404910/
<stokachu> is that something that should show up there?
<rick_h_> stokachu: I think that the 'bundles-containing' is version tied, which is a bug that should be fixed but it's not been used much so it's not been prioritized
<stokachu> want me to file a bug for it?
<rick_h_> stokachu: please do if you don't see it there already
<rick_h_> stokachu: it really needs to be more version agnostic to be more usuable I think
<stokachu> rick_h_, for the charmstore repo for this?
<rick_h_> stokachu: yes, github/juju/charmstore since it's the API there
<stokachu> ok cool will do thanks
<stokachu> rick_h_, ok done, https://github.com/juju/charmstore/issues/502
<rick_h_> stokachu: ty
#juju-gui 2016-01-08
<fabrice> good morning everyone
